# Show Us Your Hb Xmas Present



## Truman42 (25/12/12)

Anyone get some awesome beer or brewing related gear for Xmas? Especially something that you had no idea you were getting?
I'm still waiting for the family to get up but from what I can see under the tree I think I'm out of luck this year.


----------



## Edak (25/12/12)

Truman said:


> Anyone get some awesome beer or brewing related gear for Xmas? Especially something that you had no idea you were getting?
> I'm still waiting for the family to get up but from what I can see under the tree I think I'm out of luck this year.



Keg King Voucher... good 'nuff for me.


----------



## geneabovill (25/12/12)

Awesome new mash/boil timer:


----------



## Logman (25/12/12)

I've got a guinness theme happening on my keezer, bar runner, tap handles etc so the mrs got me one of these to whack on it.


----------



## lukec (25/12/12)

A card saying I'm allowed to buy 20l braumeister.


----------



## Yob (25/12/12)

:lol: Bless the SWMBO

I also had a trip to Keg King yesterday and got misc 'stuffs'


----------



## Yob (25/12/12)

Truman said:


> from what I can see under the tree I think I'm out of luck this year.



Hopefully it was all too big and they hid it in the shed :icon_drunk:


----------



## DU99 (25/12/12)

No socks or jocks but found this under the tree






Plus a bottle Chivas regal


----------



## Florian (25/12/12)

Yob said:


> View attachment 59557



hop socks... Love it

Edit: kids still sleeping, bless 'em...


----------



## wakkatoo (25/12/12)

no HB pressie under the tree, but I have recently installed a pizza oven with 2-tap font. Both getting a work-out today and that made up part of my xmas pressie! 

Today is all about the kids.


----------



## Truman42 (25/12/12)

Yob said:


> Hopefully it was all too big and they hid it in the shed :icon_drunk:



I wish... But no it wasn't to be. 

I did get Cooking with beer, which is something I've wanted for awhile now. 

And a really cool digital probe thermometer.


----------



## carniebrew (25/12/12)

Looks like i'm changing my bottle sterilising/draining methods after getting this:




Now that's my kind of xmas tree. Was tempted to hang shiny stuff off it! Merry xmas all.


----------



## The Village Idiot (25/12/12)

Florian said:


> hop socks... Love it
> 
> Edit: kids still sleeping, bless 'em...




Can you send me whatever you gave them last night......6am wake up this morning after setting up a trampoline at 11pm in a thunder storm.

Time for a beer...... Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## scottc1178 (25/12/12)

cash to buy myself a marga mill from craft brewer... wish they were open tomorrow!!!...


----------



## kezza (25/12/12)

Nothing brew related but i did get a voucher for a fishing trip to the continentel shelf


----------



## soundawake (25/12/12)

wakkatoo said:


> no HB pressie under the tree, but I have recently installed a pizza oven with 2-tap font. Both getting a work-out today and that made up part of my xmas pressie!
> 
> Today is all about the kids.



Pizza on tap! Awesome! Hope the melted cheese doesn't clog up the lines!


----------



## keifer33 (25/12/12)

Just can't seem to get a good photo on my phone. 

A few nice Beer Tulip glasses. Tempted to have a beer for breakfast now.


----------



## Yob (25/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Tempted to have a beer for breakfast now.



almost a crime not to.. I had to have a little taster when setting up the party keg this morning... just to make sure it was carbed up like :unsure: 

if you need another excuse... it's almost 12 oclock in Australia in the eastern states :lol: 

h34r:


----------



## Smokomark (25/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Tempted to have a beer for breakfast now.


 

Shared a couple of bottles of Youngs Double Chocolate Stout with SWMBO over breakfast.
A great breakfast beer. A bloody good breakfast too.


----------



## bullsneck (25/12/12)

I gots me the IPA book by Mitch Steele. I was going to brew a Saison in the new year, but maybe I'll be inspired to do an IPA!

Better still... an India Saison like the Bridge Rd/Nogne O collab!


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (25/12/12)

bullsneck said:


> I gots me the IPA book by Mitch Steele.



Score!

I got the following books - Mitch Steele IPA, Radical Brewing and Brew Like a Monk.

Look out Cat 13, 15 & 18 next year!


----------



## fcmcg (25/12/12)

Yeah I got brewing like a monk ! And assorted beers...
Had a Rodenbach at 10.30 lol 
Merry Xmas peeps
Ferg


----------



## stux (25/12/12)

Unexpected HB present. 

2 year subscription to Beer & Brewer magazine


----------



## Batz (25/12/12)

Yob said:


> View attachment 59557
> 
> 
> :lol: Bless the SWMBO



You win!

I love those hop socks....now where did she find them?


----------



## BPH87 (25/12/12)

Santa was definitely kind to me;

1 x Mill Master Mini Mill
1 x Nail Clout Stout
1 x Bacchus Persian Stout
1 x Weber Q BBQ with Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale

obviously Santa (SWMBO) found my list.........

Merry Christmas!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## wakkatoo (25/12/12)

soundawake said:


> Pizza on tap! Awesome! Hope the melted cheese doesn't clog up the lines!



all comes down to temperature and the type of cheese used. 
Flow-control taps also helps...


----------



## ben_sa (25/12/12)

Stux said:


> Unexpected HB present.
> 
> 2 year subscription to Beer & Brewer magazine



Snap!

Also a 60minute jet simulator... 737 apparently...


----------



## Matt Browne (25/12/12)

Gift voucher to Dave's Home Brew!!
Very happy!!!


----------



## Dunkelbrau (25/12/12)

Mangrove jacks cider kit and a kilo of dex.

Probably my last k&k unless someone else got me one haha


----------



## earle (25/12/12)

BPH87 said:


> Santa was definitely kind to me;
> 
> 1 x Mill Master Mini Mill
> 1 x Nail Clout Stout
> ...



Santa sounds like a keeper then. ( I think she might look after my little boy during the week)


----------



## Yob (25/12/12)

Batz said:


> You win!
> 
> I love those hop socks....now where did she find them?




somewhere in HERE mate

:icon_drunk:


----------



## DU99 (25/12/12)

Know it's not beer but my son in law gave me Stihl FS38 Line trimmer.and the mother in law SOCKS


----------



## pimpsqueak (25/12/12)

Lucky for me I already have one keg and a co2 bottle


----------



## WitWonder (25/12/12)

Not really a Christmas gift per se but my 12 pounds of hops arrived yesterday from Yakima


----------



## mikec (25/12/12)

I gave myself some Perlicks. They haven't arrived yet...
I also picked up a couple of Growlers of Moo Brew - their pale is delicious.


----------



## sp0rk (25/12/12)

Well, it's not Beer brewing, but it's still a sort of brew
my wife got me a Rok Espresso maker for christmas
awesome little unit and handy for camping and whatnot because it doesn't need power

http://www.rokkitchentools.com/


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (25/12/12)

lukec said:


> A card saying I'm allowed to buy 20l braumeister.



Can't believe no one has commented, awesome. Hop rocket for me.


----------



## hyjak71 (25/12/12)

Photo shortly but my present to myself was a draught system that I am installing now and I am going to tap my 6 month old RIS this evening to have a taste test.
Just a little excited to try it!


----------



## Puv (25/12/12)

My santa was very kind although I did have some involvement in the planning. We're currently building a new home and this is my BBQ / outdoor kitchen area that has been installed for me :icon_chickcheers: 

















The open area at the back has been designed to allow for keg changes from the rear. I still need to decide if I will be plumbing in the drip tray or not and the area above the splashback will be receiving some aluminium slats / privacy screen. The BBQ also needs to be installed in the centre of the unit.

Installation took place on Saturday. Very happy with the results, now to sort out kegerator and font / tap setup then commence the journey down the home brew path.


----------



## Kiwimike (25/12/12)

New 9L keg, waas going to be a 6 but a 9 was only $10 more!
:beerbang:


----------



## stux (26/12/12)

ben_sa said:


> Snap!
> 
> Also a 60minute jet simulator... 737 apparently...



And a copy of "Yeast" by Chris White and jamil


----------



## Florian (26/12/12)

pimpsqueak said:


>




Now you just need to peel that ugly sticker off and you're good to go!

EDIT: Hey, did your wife hide it under that blue tarp? Did you know what it was before pulling it off?


----------



## pimpsqueak (26/12/12)

I had a fairly good idea what was behind the tarp, but she had actually walled off the alcove, so it was hard to tell. It was either this or a home gym.

Sticker is as good as gone. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Edak (26/12/12)

pimpsqueak said:


> I had a fairly good idea what was behind the tarp, but she had actually walled off the alcove, so it was hard to tell. It was either this or a home gym.
> 
> Sticker is as good as gone. :icon_cheers:



I am pretty sure I am going to get one of these for my birthday in a few weeks. Do you plan on keeping the pre-installed taps or will you upgrade them to perlicks or something else? I am thinking that I will get the fridge sans font and taps (it's about $100 less) and get a nice SS font and a couple of flow control perlick 545 taps so I don't need the extra beer line.


----------



## lukec (26/12/12)

Edak said:


> I am pretty sure I am going to get one of these for my birthday in a few weeks. Do you plan on keeping the pre-installed taps or will you upgrade them to perlicks or something else? I am thinking that I will get the fridge sans font and taps (it's about $100 less) and get a nice SS font and a couple of flow control perlick 545 taps so I don't need the extra beer line.



Hey edak,
The taps and font that come with it are shit. Taps struggle to seal and the font is just dodgy. I ended up putting andale on mine but still using the font as a proper stainless one is pretty expensive.


----------



## 2much2spend (26/12/12)

Puv said:


> My santa was very kind although I did have some involvement in the planning. We're currently building a new home and this is my BBQ / outdoor kitchen area that has been installed for me :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hollt s%#t thats what i want!


----------



## BOG (26/12/12)

Puv said:


> My santa was very kind although I did have some involvement in the planning. We're currently building a new home and this is my BBQ / outdoor kitchen area that has been installed for me :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice,

can i assume the space is for a key fridge. I had all sorts of problems finding a keg fridge to fit into the new kitchen.

What did you end up using ?


BOG


----------



## mfeighan (26/12/12)

and a stack of BCF vouchers!


----------



## Edak (26/12/12)

lukec said:


> Hey edak,
> The taps and font that come with it are shit. Taps struggle to seal and the font is just dodgy. I ended up putting andale on mine but still using the font as a proper stainless one is pretty expensive.



Cheers LukeC. I am thinking that I will ultimately order the font and taps from homebrewstuff.com as they have very competitive price for SS font and 545's. Still I can't afford it all at once...


----------



## pimpsqueak (26/12/12)

Edak said:


> I am pretty sure I am going to get one of these for my birthday in a few weeks. Do you plan on keeping the pre-installed taps or will you upgrade them to perlicks or something else? I am thinking that I will get the fridge sans font and taps (it's about $100 less) and get a nice SS font and a couple of flow control perlick 545 taps so I don't need the extra beer line.


Definitely going to have a pair of flow control taps in the near future. 
For now I will just have to keep the taps clean and the seals lubed.


----------



## Beerisyummy (26/12/12)

Pretty happy with this gift but can't wait to get back from holidays so I can play with it. I'm sure the novelty will wear off after the first kilo or two.


----------



## lukec (26/12/12)

Edak said:


> Cheers LukeC. I am thinking that I will ultimately order the font and taps from homebrewstuff.com as they have very competitive price for SS font and 545's. Still I can't afford it all at once...



Did you see I'm turning to the dark side, wife said she is sick of me modifying my ghetto braumeister and gave a me Christmas card with a note saying I can buy 20l real braumeister.


----------



## thebigwilk (26/12/12)

Got theses pub style tap handles with good size decals for custom labeling fun !!


----------



## BPH87 (26/12/12)

my haul from santa!
View attachment 59581


Clout Stout FTW!


----------



## Edak (26/12/12)

lukec said:


> Did you see I'm turning to the dark side, wife said she is sick of me modifying my ghetto braumeister and gave a me Christmas card with a note saying I can buy 20l real braumeister.


 :icon_drool2: SO F'ing JEALOUS! Not particularly about the fact that you are going to the dark side but because you have a wife who is totally cool with you spending 2500 on a BM. I am very happy for you :kooi: 

I am so happy with my BM clone. I have complete control of my system, I built and wrote the code from scratch, have worked out all the bugs and have added features such as wireless data logging and remote control.


----------



## Charst (26/12/12)

No Pics but i snagged a False Bottom, Brew like a monk and a voucher to my LHBS.


----------



## jayahhdee (26/12/12)

pimpsqueak said:


> Lucky for me I already have one keg and a co2 bottle



I got the same, well kinda, I got given the cold hard cash to go and grab one in the new year 

So pumped to get back in to kegging, now to fill my 7 kegs.


----------



## Puv (26/12/12)

BOG said:


> Very nice,
> 
> can i assume the space is for a key fridge. I had all sorts of problems finding a keg fridge to fit into the new kitchen.
> 
> ...


I am quite tall so have built the bench top to be finish height of 950mm. The clearance for the fridge is 910mm and this will allow the standard kegerator (from craftbrewer) to fit under once things like the drip tray, wheels and little chrome guard are removed (or not installed in the first place). In the pic with the door opened, you can see that there is no cabinetry or anything in the way on the floor and if its a bit tight I can remove the tiles and that will give me another 8 - 10mm. 
What fridge did you end up with?


----------



## Fish13 (27/12/12)

I got some BCF vouchers and a 10 man dome tent.... NO home brew related stuff thats cool missus couldnt find a 40L urn that was cheap


----------



## Spiesy (27/12/12)

thebigwilk said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice drip tray. Where did you get that from?


----------



## breakbeer (27/12/12)

I got given the cash (& the go ahead) to buy a grain Mill!!


----------



## stux (27/12/12)

Beerisyummy said:


> Pretty happy with this gift but can't wait to get back from holidays so I can play with it. I'm sure the novelty will wear off after the first kilo or two.



Nope, don't think so


----------



## Batz (27/12/12)

Love this.




I'm pleased as Punch the way it turned out.

Batz


----------



## winkle (27/12/12)

Batz said:


> Love this.
> 
> View attachment 59593
> 
> ...


----------



## ian ulrick (27/12/12)

Batz said:


> Love this.
> 
> View attachment 59593
> 
> ...



Love it. Where do you get that done Batz. Got a link?

Cheers,

Baldrick


----------



## Batz (27/12/12)

Baldrick said:


> Love it. Where do you get that done Batz. Got a link?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Baldrick




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280774019212?ss...984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Yob (27/12/12)

Noice one Batz... 

1 all


----------



## ian ulrick (27/12/12)

Batz said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280774019212?ss...984.m1439.l2649




Thanks Batz. Looking into it :icon_cheers: 

Baldrick


----------



## Beerisyummy (27/12/12)

Stux said:


> Nope, don't think so



Well, maybe for the first few batches at least. Before I can get bored of using the mill itself I'll need to sort out a connector, hopper and motorization. That should take a few hours.

Then I suppose it's going to be a whole lot of recipe building and equipment tweaking. All in all, it's the gift that keeps on giving. More beer, that is.
Mmm. Beer. Yummy. 

Loving those bars guys. Nice looking set ups.


----------



## Natdene (27/12/12)

Grain bag, hop bag (that you could use as grain bag), and brown pump, getting set up for my first AG


----------



## BOG (26/1/13)

Puv said:


> I am quite tall so have built the bench top to be finish height of 950mm. The clearance for the fridge is 910mm and this will allow the standard kegerator (from craftbrewer) to fit under once things like the drip tray, wheels and little chrome guard are removed (or not installed in the first place). In the pic with the door opened, you can see that there is no cabinetry or anything in the way on the floor and if its a bit tight I can remove the tiles and that will give me another 8 - 10mm.
> What fridge did you end up with?


I made mine from a kitchen company (Wholesale Kitchens) so the bench height is 850mm from memory.

I've been able to find a Williams commercial fridge (free) all stainless that fits the hole but not the kegs. 

http://www.williamsref.com.au/Products.asp?SectionId=24956

It blew up just before Christmas so the search continues. 
Most under bench fridges have a compressor hump so you cannot get more that 2 kegs into them or the internal height is a problem.

The plan over this Christmas break was to take a keg down to the Good Guys and see if the Westinghouse pigeon pair fridge freezer (fridge) was large enough internally to take a 19 keg.
http://www.thegoodguys.com.au/buyonline/Westinghouse_130L_Pigeon_Pair_Fridge_WRM1300WC

Alternative option is to put a wine fridge in the hole, as I also have a full height fridge, and purchase a keggerator and stick it in the corner.


BOG


----------



## Puv (7/2/13)

Thanks for the reply, hopefully I can find some time to finish my setup but it's starting to look like summer will be over first.


----------

